# Strike f1 to retry boot, f2 to enter system utility



## SaltAir041 (Jun 7, 2004)

I tryed reinstalling my OS to clean up my hardrive and halfway through installing my os my computer reset and I got this error

Strike f1 to retry boot, f2 to enter system utility

I figured that maybe it was a hardrive problem so I went out and bought a new hardrive

I put my new hardrive in the dell screen loads up. The computer beeps twice and it goes to a black screen with nothing but

Strike f1 to retry boot, f2 to enter system utility 

on the screen. When I hit f1 it repeats the message. When I hit f2 it takes me to my bios. I checked my bios and under harddrive it has my hardrives model and capacity, Everything is ok and it locates my hardrive. I also ran my IDE Diagnostics and It passed. So if it can find my hardrive what else could be the problem?

I am running a Dell Dimension 4600, It doesnt have a floppy drive and All I have are the dell discs with it including the os disc. I tried putting the os disc in but I still get the error.

Your thoughts?


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

SaltAir041 said:


> I tryed reinstalling my OS to clean up my hardrive and halfway through installing my os my computer reset and I got this error
> 
> Strike f1 to retry boot, f2 to enter system utility
> 
> ...


 Sorry the disk you have from Dell from hell is just a restore disk. Restored from the hd you just replaced. The restore disk will not work on the new drive you just bought


----------



## SaltAir041 (Jun 7, 2004)

so buying windows xp will fix my problem?


----------



## SirKenin (Nov 17, 2005)

No, buying Windows XP will not fix your problem. There is nothing wrong with the restore disks you have and the new HDD. The restore disks aren't tied to the drive, they are tied to the mainboard.

I'm not quite sure what it is, considering it is a proprietary rig. I would be checking the RAM myself if I was working on it. My last resort would be to consider the mainboard. So try the RAM idea and see if that solves any problems. It's a long shot, but the mainboard is even a longer one.  Other than that, I have no idea what to suggest.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Do you have the full Dell diagnostic disc? If so run all of the tests.


----------



## SaltAir041 (Jun 7, 2004)

yeah the memory and everything are fine, I am not 100% sure about my motherboard though.


----------



## SaltAir041 (Jun 7, 2004)

hopfuly I can pick out the right kind of motherboard


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

I would post your problem in the Dell Forum . If a new MB is needed it's a good place to ask about that also. Dell is supposedly now using standard PS wiring but I think the MB and case setup are still proprietary.


----------



## lansens (Aug 29, 2004)

Have you reset your bios to default settings?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Have you tryed partitioning and formatting your new drive yet?


----------



## The_Roman (Oct 6, 2007)

LISTEN CAREFULLY........... I HAVE THE SOLUTION............. I HAD THE SAME ISSUE.. ALL IT IS IS A BIOS RESET.. THEN THE MOTHERBOARD WILL FIND THE NEW HARDWARE.. THIS IS WHAT YOU DO........


WHEN THAT SCREEN F1 OR F2 SCREEN COMES UP MAKE SURE...
1) CAPS LOCK LIGHT IS ON
2) NUMBERS LOCK LIGHT IS ON
3) SCROLL LOCK LIGHT IS ON
ALL 3 LIGHTS ON KEYBOARD MUST BE ON...
THEN YOU PRESS ...
1) (ALT TAB) E
2) (ALT TAB) F
3) (ALT TAB) B
THE COMPUTER WILL RESTART ON ITS OWN AND THATS IT YOUR DONE.. BIOS ARE RESET... THANKS AND LATER.....
The_Roman :up:


----------



## catdancin (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks so much for this site and for "The Roman" who posted that great answer (which worked like a charm!). Thank God for the internet. How many hours would we burn on a problem like this trying to find the right answer... Here's another link to the same solution and some others from a former Dell tech... 
[start link] http://www.dellcommunity.com/suppor...ddrive&message.id=50845&c=us&l=en&cs=19&s=dhs [end link]
Tomorrow will be a much better day!
catdancin'


----------



## The_Roman (Oct 6, 2007)

So happy to be of some service to you... i know the feeling when the allmighty computer is down..... !!!!


----------



## MetaRCK (Apr 27, 2008)

catdancin said:


> Thanks so much for this site and for "The Roman" who posted that great answer (which worked like a charm!). Thank God for the internet. How many hours would we burn on a problem like this trying to find the right answer... Here's another link to the same solution and some others from a former Dell tech...
> [start link] http://www.dellcommunity.com/suppor...ddrive&message.id=50845&c=us&l=en&cs=19&s=dhs [end link]
> Tomorrow will be a much better day!
> catdancin'


Thanks to the links from Catdancin" and the Roman's advice, I very confidently tried the steps listed and followed the previous Dell Techs recommended proceedure. I was very thankful for the new knowledge, but alas, I am still getting the screen for F1 and F2... on my Dell Dimension 2400. I removed each PCI, and disconnected each drive, then reconnected each individually... The new hard drive passed the diagnostics. 
Oh my...
I set the boot sequence in the Bios screen to the DVD drive which is the secondary master, and I "uninstalled" the floppy drive though there is still the "diskette seek failure". 
I will so appreciate assistance!!!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## The_Roman (Oct 6, 2007)

I am Glad that someone had a chance to read this thread. i know what a ***** it can be to have a stupid issue like that to ruin hours and hours of your time. peace out ... The_Roman


----------



## ginab12 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for your posts.....I tried the alt tab E, F, B but that didn't work for me. It eventually comes back to the "strike f1 to retry boot" message. Any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## RealMode (Nov 28, 2007)

If the sistem beep twice it is look like a DDRAM memory problem


----------

